# my husband is making me depressed



## sunshine87 (Feb 13, 2013)

Me and my husband have been married for almost two years, when we first got togather it was a young sexual relationship and we got pregnant right away. I did not want to be with him but he said he loved me and wanted to Marry me, i stayed with him for our child. While I was pregnant i started falling in love with him and trusted him with all my heart. We had our baby and then moved in togather, then we got married. After being married his mother told me he cheated on me while I was pregnant. We got in a fight one night and I got fed up with the way he treates me so I moved in with an x boy friend, nothing happened.. but my husband wanted me to come home and work on it, he said he would b better, he told me to come home and quit my job to be a stay at home mom like iv wanted to, so i moved back and soon after my son got hurt and I was lated off of my job for not coming in. We are not tight for money or nething now, i did not make allot and now theirs no daycare we are saving more money this way, no daycare gas or lunch and breakfast for me to pay, i was having to borrow money from my husband just to work. He never gives me money and im negative in my account now and im doing everything I can to get money to pay 45$ in my account because he want help me. My husband makes me feel like I'm usless and nothing is ever good enough. He says my cooking is bad ( even though noone else thinks so) he don't talk to me and when he does its with a bad attitude and he is saying something to put me down. Is like he loves to see me cry. At the grocery store im scared to ask for lunch foods because he gives me ugly looks because he's so tight with his money he doubt wasn't to buy stuff for me. He makes over 21$ an hr and we have only rent and basic bills. He has over 2000 in his savings. He goes through hobbies like crazy spending allot on him self but i cant even have 5$ i have anxiety and depression really bad. So I try not to fight and all day im by my self and at night im being put down by him or he wont talk to me. I try and tell him how he makes me feel but he just gets madder at me for saying something to him. Im so sad. Please give me some advice.


----------



## animal 2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Get a job of your own. Tell him he needs to be more loving towards you or you will move in with your family and require child support from him. He has one month to be a nicer man or you're out like trout.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sunshine87 (Feb 13, 2013)

Im looking for a job now its just hard 2 find one that pays anough... my husband tells me its cheeper to keep me here n he would kill himself before paying childsaport. Im sad n in need of felling better about my life :-( when i told him that ^ he did not care...


----------



## animal 2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Move in with family. Make him pay support. He will not kill himself. He's manipulating you. Be strong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## debster (Dec 17, 2012)

animal 2011 said:


> Move in with family. Make him pay support. He will not kill himself. He's manipulating you. Be strong.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree: This is definitely a rough patch, but one you can come out of stronger. Don't play the victim. Take charge.


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

animal 2011 said:


> Get a job of your own. Tell him he needs to be more loving towards you or you will move in with your family and require child support from him. He has one month to be a nicer man or you're out like trout.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





animal 2011 said:


> Move in with family. Make him pay support. He will not kill himself. He's manipulating you. Be strong.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





debster said:


> :iagree: This is definitely a rough patch, but one you can come out of stronger. Don't play the victim. Take charge.


As a dad of a daughter I love these no bull**** responses. One of my biggest fears is my daughter ending up with an idiot or unintended pregnancy. 

This great advice in keeping with my wife and my values. It is great to see a strong confident approach despite the struggles or pain that comes with it.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 5, 2007)

I agree with getting a job for yourself. I bet you would feel much better just getting out around others and earning some money.


----------



## sunshine87 (Feb 13, 2013)

Im looking for a job and praying i get an interview soon. I told him last night that as soon as i get a job we r done n im leaving, this time he did not get mad he just ate his dinner and i made a point not to talk to him... i wish living with family was an option but in my case it is not. Thanks for the support, its all i have right now.


----------

